# How to acquire an exhibition licence



## eladidare (Apr 3, 2007)

ive been handling snakes since before i could walk or talk. but theres just something about crocodiles that drives me wild! i need to know how to get hold of the appropriate licences to keep crocs! mainly salties, but i still love johnstons!

any help would be much appreciated
cheers 
ryan


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

you need to have a business that needs it, and i think its about $1000 a year, or so i have been told


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 3, 2007)

Try ringing the NPWS, from memory (a bit fuzzy) exhibition licences are something to do with the NSW Department of Agriculture. 
But i could be totally wrong as well


----------



## hornet (Apr 3, 2007)

nah, they are under npws i'm sure


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 3, 2007)

You've got absolutely no chance of getting an exhibitor's license so that you can keep a croc as a pet. Sorry mate.


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 3, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> You've got absolutely no chance of getting an exhibitor's license so that you can keep a croc as a pet. Sorry mate.


I wanted to say that ......... but i'm too nice :lol:


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 3, 2007)

hornet said:


> nah, they are under npws i'm sure


Mmmmm, now i'm thinking about exhibitionist related to agriculture thing was some deep seeded desire of mine to own a nudist farm. :shock:


----------



## Herc (Apr 3, 2007)

In NSW exhibition falls under the control of NSW DPI (dept primary industries formerly dept ag).
It costs a packet just to apply, you must prove the need and have potential business etc. there is no point of going through the trouble just to keep crocs as you are size limited. currently 50cms for freshies and 120cms for salties. then you must get rid of them. DPI can and do spot checks at any time without warning, plus they are currently passing regulations to stop exhibitors from having private collections (ie nsw npws licence for reptiles) either under their name, anyone elses within the same premises. So its going to be a case of you must chose which one you want.


----------



## andyh (Apr 3, 2007)

move to SA, you can keep as many as you want here!!


----------



## eladidare (Apr 3, 2007)

south australia you say? what are the requirements there??? i would move there in a second if i could keep crocs.


----------



## andyh (Apr 3, 2007)

just apply for the permit, easy peasy!!!


----------



## andyh (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you have any experience with crocs? If not I would suggest getting some before even thinking about getting one, they can be a real handful even at a small size.


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Apr 5, 2007)

i thought all u need was a level two license and u can keep freshies is that still true


----------

